# Windows Phone Power Tools Update Pack error



## nimbulan (Jun 4, 2016)

I've been looking into modding my Lumia 640 WP10, and it seems like most if not all of the apps involved require deploying with Windows Phone Power Tools.  When I try to use it, it tells me the phone needs an update, and launches the Phone Tools Update Pack which always results in this message:  "The update operation did not succeed.  You can press Rescan to try reconnecting to the device.  The exception code and error message is: 0x80004003 - Object reference not set to an instance of an object."

I have not been able to find any information about this particular error, and any assistance would be very helpful.  I have already set the phone to developer mode and been able to deploy the root tool, but have been unable to do anything else without the power tools.


----------



## sivasatyanandam (Jun 6, 2016)

Same problem


----------



## DaRealAce (Jun 6, 2016)

I think the newest update is buggy. I was trying to do the same and keeps getting the same error. This might help you.


----------



## nimbulan (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm not sure why the forum only emailed me for the first reply so I'm a bit late seeing yours, DaRealAce. I am not actually using an Insider build right now but thank you, that link did help. It's definitely not the same problem, but I was able to fix mine by using the Interop Tools app linked in that thread. Since that is an appx I was able to sideload it, making vcREG unnecessary. After going through the unlock settings in that app, I was able to deploy the AdBlocker app (my original goal) using the regular WP 8.1 Deployment Tool rather than WP Power Tools, which did not work previously.

Oddly though, somewhere in the process the phone no longer shows up on the PC as a mass storage device.


----------



## dugu1248 (Jun 18, 2016)

the same


----------

